# Eigenbau NB-Kühlung



## jumpel (13. August 2011)

*Eigenbau NB-Kühlung*

Hallo zusammen!
Kennt ihr das?
 Idee für ein Projekt > Ausarbeitung > Einbau > scheinbar KEINE Veränderung > Enttäuschung.

 So geschehen heute, an einem der wenigen sonnigen August Tage 2o11.
 Vorgeschichte:
 - Finger am Northbridge Kühler verbrannt.
 - Knopfzellen gefunden und in die vor 8 Jahren bei pc-cooling gekauften LCD's mit Temp-Fühlern geklemmt, Temp mit mehreren Thermometern abgeglichen: Kommt hin!
 - zwischen die Rippen der NB geklemmt ( Bild1 )
 - Raumtemperatur ~25°C, 15 Minuten Anno 1404, Display: 78,8°C
 - PCGH Test von Ende 2oo9: … „NB wird bei diesem Board sehr heiß“ … aha, ok, aber realistisch wohl 80 + x °C Chiptemperatur!? Kann ja nicht angehen, wollte das Board eigentlich schon länger als 3 Monate nutzen 
 → also: das muss kühler werden!


*1. Versuch*
_Variante 40mm-Quirl_
_Ergebnis: 5°C runter_

 Das sehr wenig Platz zwischen Mugen 2 und HD5770 ist hab ich mir einen 40mm Noiseblocker zugelegt, und Respekt, wirklich noch nie einen bei knapp 4.ooo u/min „lautlosen“ Lüfter gehört bzw. gesehen! Der Vollidiot persönlich – ich selbst – reisst natürlich beim eindrehen der Schrauben gleich mal ne Ecke ab ( Bild2 ). Hab echt aufgepasst, sehr dünner Kunststoff! Was soll's mal gucken was Caseking dazu sagt...
 Erstmal grobe Papp-Schablone gebastelt.
 Danach Alu. Angepasst, zurechtgebogen, Löcher fürs Kabel gebohrt ( Bild3 ) und letztendlich eingebaut ( Bild4 ). Die Reservebohrungen für die Laufwerksschrauben eigneten sich perfekt um die ganze Sache aufzunehmen. Knappe  Angelegenheit zwischen VGA und CPU-Block, aber es geht. Der gebrochene Rahmen wirkt sich nicht spürbar auf den Betrieb aus.


 War natürlich sehr auf das Ergebnis gespannt und wurde leider etwas enttäuscht.  
 Im 2D Betrieb jetzt ~ 5°C kühler, nach 15 Minuten Anno ~ 8°C kühler.  
 Vorher-nachher Vergleich der Werte die Speedfan ausgibt zeigt dass Temp1 jetzt mit dem neuen Lüfter immer 5-6°C höher ist! Anscheinend wird jetzt die Abluft der NB über den Sensor geweht!?Die anderen Werte sind gleich geblieben.  
 Habe mir schon so 10°C gewünscht... der Preis des leisen Lüfters; erzeugt wohl nicht genug Druck. Schade.
 Mal sehen ob's und wie's weitergeht, evtl. 60mm Lüfter mit Lufttunnel auf 40mm basteln...

 Alles in allem wars ne lustige Aktion und ne gute Übung nach mehreren Jahren Bastel-Abstinenz wieder bissl reinzukommen. Hat Spaß gemacht.


*2. Versuch*
_Variante 120mm*0,5_
Ergebnis: 22°C runter

Klick


*3. Versuch*
_Variante Baby-Mugen_
Ergebnis: nochmal ~10°C runter im Vergleich zum 2. Versuch

Klick

Grüße,
 jumpel


----------



## Jackey555 (13. August 2011)

*AW: Eigenbau NB-Kühlung*

Sieht doch gut aus, nur der Effekt ist echt wirklich ettäuschend. Schonmal daran gedacht die billigen Pads der NB durch gute Wärmeleitpaste zu ersetzen, das wird wohl etwas mehr bringen als der Lüfter.


----------



## gecco (13. August 2011)

*AW: Eigenbau NB-Kühlung*

Ich möchte auch den Mainboardchip und die Spannungswandler kühlen,da ich aber leider schon alles eingebaut habe und das mit der besseren Wärmeleitpaste übersehen habe will ich die eigentlich nicht mehr tauschen.
Ich hab ein Asus P8P67 DeLuxe Board!
Ich wollte eigentlich die Scythe Kaze Mini 40mm aber ich hab gerade eine offene Bestellung und der hat die Slipis nicht jetzt werd ich mir wahrscheinlich auch die XM2 holen!
Ich möchte mir auch so was basteln aber halt für den Mainboardchip,den Northbrigde und für beide Spannungwandler,also wird das eine Lüfterarmada von sage und schreibe 5 kleinen Lüftern!
Ich hoffe das ich die Temps senken kann,und wenns nur ein paar Grad sind!


----------



## Jackey555 (13. August 2011)

*AW: Eigenbau NB-Kühlung*

Ja man muss schon Lust für die Bastelei haben. Eventuell an einem verregneten Herbsttag...


----------



## jumpel (14. August 2011)

*AW: Eigenbau NB-Kühlung*

Jo Jackey, da trau ich mich noch nicht so wirklich ran. Never touch a running System uns so weiter...
Das wär mir für den Anfang dann doch bissl zu viel Schraubarbeit. Das Board will ich nicht ausbauen. Ich hab schon die Northbridge-Rubriken der Shops durch, klar sind da super schöne und leistungsstarke Kühler dabei aber wie gesagt, im Moment noch ne Nummer zu groß.

Aber wie du schon sagtest, der Herbst kommt sicher!


----------



## Darkfleet85 (14. August 2011)

*AW: Eigenbau NB-Kühlung*

Die kleinen Lüfter haben doch so einen nervigen ton... gibt übrigens ein Wakü set für das Board (NB;SB;SpaWa) hatte ich und da hast du max 39 C


----------



## Danny Boy (14. August 2011)

*AW: Eigenbau NB-Kühlung*

Aber die Idee ist garnicht schlecht. Immerhin hast Du aber einen Erfolg gehabt auch wenn er in deinen Augen nicht groß war. Zumindest hast Du jetzt ein Ergebnis mit dem du arbeiten und darauf aufbauen kannst.


----------



## lunar19 (14. August 2011)

Wie sihts denn mit dem Airflow aus, gibts da nicht Luftverwirbelungen wegen der Slot-Blende?!

mfG lunar19


----------



## jumpel (14. August 2011)

*AW: Eigenbau NB-Kühlung*

@ Darkfleet: Jo dachte ich eben auch. Ist aber nicht so! Wie gesagt, ein echt ultra leiser Lüfter
gibts die WaKü die du angesprochen hast als komplett Set?

@ Danny Boy: Haste recht, liebäugel grad mit einem alten 70mm slim boxed Lüfter von nem Athlon 64, ist bei 5V auch silent, schaufelt aber gefühlt doppelt so viel.

@ lunar: Hm, denke der Airflow ist ziemlich unbeeindruckt von der Konstruktion... 
Die Temps sind ja bis auf eine gleich geblieben, s.o. Bei mir laufen alle Gehäuselüfter auf 5V, Sturm im Gehäuse gibts also ohnehin keinen, also kann auch nichts maßgeblich beeinflusst werden. Das Blech steht senkrecht, somit wird die natürliche Konvektion auch nicht gestört.


----------



## jumpel (22. August 2011)

*AW: Eigenbau NB-Kühlung*

Moin,
 ich habe aufgrund übermäßigem Zeitüberflusses mal wieder ein wenig gebastelt.
 Wird wohl in die Kategorie „Spaßkühlung“ zu schieben sein ...


 Nachdem der 40mm Lüfter ja etwas überfordert war, nun was anderes
 Idee:
 Durch den bis jetzt nicht genutzten Bodeneinlass für wahlweise 120/140mm Lüfter soll Frischluft über einen Kanal direkt an die Northbridge gefördert werden.
 Material: Plexiglas, OBI 0,5m² 13€.
 Nen alten Lüfter hatte ich noch rumliegen.


 Erstmal mit der Hand sowie Sketch Up ein paar Skizzen gekritzelt.
 Nachdem die ersten Teile gesägt waren, musste ich im Trockentest mit dem Eisenbahntrafo leider feststellen, dass der in der Lüfterhalterung integrierte Staubfilter von Cooler Master schon sehr dicht ist! Da hatte man nicht wirklich Zug an der Hand.
 Und dann immer hin und her. PC auf, Kanal reingestellt, ungefähr Maß genommen, PC zu, gezockt, gesägt, PC auf, ...
 Nach und nach optimiert; z. B. Am Knick der Konstruktion ein „Strömungsblech“ angebracht. Aus Papier und einfach festgeklebt.


 Temperaturvergleich vorher-nachher:
 Sämtliche jetzt durch SpeedFan angezeigte Werte liegen ca. 4°C unter denen ohne Luftkanal.
 Bedingt durch den netten Nebeneffekt dass der halbe 120er jetzt zusätzlich das Gehäuse belüftet.


 Der Northbridge-Fühler zeigt jetzt, eine Stunde nach einschalten des PC's und 2D Betrieb (OpenOffice, FireFox), ~ 58°C.
 Dies bei aktuell sommerlichen 29°C Raumtemperatur.  
 Der Lüfter läuft bei lautlosen 5V.


 30 Minuten Anno:
 SpeedFan:
 T1: 46
 T2: 46
 T3: 81 …
 Core: 47
 CPU Fan: 1120u/min


 VGA: ~74°C ; 1550u/min ; ~75% Last


 Northbridge-Sensor: 66°C
 Endlich Besserung!  
 Berücksichtigt man die 29°C im Zimmer und stellt sie gegen die damals 25° hat die NB jetzt also „62°C“. Zur Erinnerung, das waren anfangs rund 79°. Sehr schön. Also bremst der Staubfilter doch nicht so stark. Und es wäre ja noch mehr drin... so ca. 7V 


 Jetzt natürlich noch Feinschliff. Ihr seht bislang sozusagen noch den Prototyp. Ein paar Teile müssen noch nachgearbeitet werden. Es ist noch überall Schutzfolie, die Kanten sehen mies aus, und alles wird von Tesa und nem Gummistraps zusammengehalten, sprich ist auch noch undicht. Aber funktionieren tut das ganze! 




 Grüße und bis bald!


----------



## jumpel (27. August 2011)

*AW: Eigenbau NB-Kühlung*

Nachtrag:

Nach einer Stunde Anno und wieder 25°C Raumtemperatur jetzt 57°C Northbridge-Fühler. Astrein!
Also effektiv wirklich 22°C runter.


----------



## Warlock54 (28. August 2011)

*AW: Eigenbau NB-Kühlung*

schon richtig clevere und geschickte Bastelei !  nice work.


----------



## tobsel88 (28. August 2011)

Wow sehr schōne Arbeit


----------



## gecco (5. September 2011)

*AW: Eigenbau NB-Kühlung*

Wie sieht es da mit den anderen Komponenten aus,werden die durch den Tunnel nicht wärmer,bzw hält der Tunnel die Luft nicht auf bei der Gehäuselüftung?

Ich habs genau so gemacht mit den 2 kleinen Lüftern wie in dem Video bei 4 Min 30 Sek
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6dDPKiNo0ks&feature=related


----------



## jumpel (11. November 2011)

*AW: Eigenbau NB-Kühlung*

Besser spät als nie, @ gecco:

Nein!
Also bzw. wenn ja kann ich es nicht feststellen, sämtliche Temps die ich auslesen kann sind gleich geblieben, also max. +/- 2°C, was ich auf Messungenauigkeit bzw. nicht 1:1 die selbe Raumtemperatur zurückführe. 


Das in dem Video ist ja auch sehr nice! Nimmt vorallem nicht soviel Platz weg wie meine Lösung.
Mittlerweile ist bei mir nämlich auch ein neues mögliches Problem hinzugekommen. Falls ich mir demnächst ne neue Grafikkarte hole, könnte es eng werden. Schon steht der Tunnel im Weg 
Das Problem wirst du nie haben!
Bleibt blos noch zu hoffen, dass die zwei Lüfterzwerge mehr bringen als der 40er bei mir, siehe oben


----------



## jumpel (17. August 2012)

*AW: Eigenbau NB-Kühlung*

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]So Leute, hier ist nach einem Jahr mal wieder ein Update fällig.[/FONT]

 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Die sommerlichen Höchstwerte sind zwar allem Anschein nach hier im Süden vorbei, aber ich wollte mal wieder ein wenig basteln.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Der Luftkanal stand mittlerweile doch eher wackelig im Gehäuse (Klebestellen locker, Gummis spröde, etc.) und bewegte man den Rechner war stehts ein Kontrollblick ins Gehäuse fällig.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Also raus damit und mal was ganz anderes probieren:[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Der Mugen 2 soll nen kleinen Bruder bekommen.[/FONT]

 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Das es sehr eng zugeht ist ja bekannt also kein Weg vorbei an den 40mm Turbinchen. Um die Drehzahl reduzieren zu können sollten es wenn möglich zwei Mini Propeller werden.[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif] Das notwendige Aluminium stellt ein boxed Kühler eines Pentium 4 mit 1,6GHz.[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Um Kondensatoren und PCI-E Slot aus dem Weg zu gehen musste ich Ecken aus dem Kühler sägen sowie weitere diverse Anpassungen vornehmen. Mit 2-4mm Sicherheitsabstand dürfte das im späteren Betrieb sicher keine Probleme geben.[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Die leider etwas geringe Bauhöhe forderte den Einsatz einer Lufthutze um den Luftstrom zu 100% nutzen zu können. [/FONT] 
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif](BILD 1)[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Also sägen, biegen, feilen, Maß nehmen, abgleichen, Gewinde schneiden, sämtliche Kanten entgraten.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Test.[/FONT]
  … [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]wieder sägen biegen... [/FONT] 
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Passt nicht! [/FONT] 



 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Zweiter Prototyp.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Diesmal mit nur einem Lüfter und dieser wird 5mm hin zur Northbridge verrückt, denn die Konstruktion kollidierte mit den Haltebügeln des CPU-120ers.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Was ich am Typ 2 „vorne“ an Kühlfinnen einbüßen musste ragt nun hinten umso länger heraus. Dies ist auch der Hauptgrund für die Bauweise mit nur einem Lüfter: [/FONT] 
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Die Finnen bogen sich beim eindrehen der Lüfterschrauben so stark auseinander, dass kein sicherer Halt garantiert werden konnte.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Drückt man die Finnen auseinander so kann aber das kleine Gigabyte-Blech vom Original-Kühler eingeklemmt werden und der Kühler sieht gleich ein klein wenig professioneller aus ;][/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif](BILD 2)[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Um das/(den?) sehr kleine(n?) Northbridge-Die (ca. 4 x 8 mm) zu schützen, war der Original-Kühler mit einem Schaumstoffpad ausgestattet welches ich mir anhand der Originalmaße 'nachgeschnipselt' habe. [/FONT] 
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Zudem ist die Unterseite des Gigabyte-Kühlkörpers mit Folie beklebt. [/FONT] 
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Ich habe beschlossen mir diesen Luxus zu sparen.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif](BILD 3, rechts in rot die Auflage des Schaumstoffs)[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]In der Generalprobe ergaben sich keinerlei Probleme mit Platz und Kompatibilität.[/FONT]

 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Jetzt ging's ans Gewinde schneiden. Ich dachte wenn 6mal M 3 einen Mugen2 hält dann halten 2mal M 3 einen Baby Mugen mit Leichtigkeit.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Wobei man natürlich sagen muss dass mir die Bohrungen aufm Board auch keine andere Wahl ließen.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif](BILD 4)[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Als wortwörtlichen Feinschliff jetzt noch die Auflagefläche Schleifen (Gleiches Prinzip wie IHS-Schleifen, also Glasplatte und 600er, 800er, 1000er Schleifpapier).[/FONT]
   [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]
Nun gings an die vorläufige Endmontage und die Finger wurden langsam zittrig. [/FONT] 
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Jetzt bloß nicht mit'm Schraubendreher abrutschen. Um Himmels Willen die Schrauben nicht zu fest und bitte auch nicht zu sanft anziehen. WLP gut verstreichen etc. usw. pp.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Der/das Die legt ca. 0,7 – 0,8 mm über der Auflagefläche meines Schaumstoffs welcher wiederum rund 1,0 mm hoch ist.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Wenn der Kühlblock also einfach durchs Eigengewicht aufliegt, hab ich noch 0,2 – 0,3 mm Luftspalt zum Die.[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Jetzt kann man entweder rechnen oder nach Gefühl vorgehen.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Rechnen: 1 Umdrehung bei M 3 senkt die Schraube um 0,5 mm[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Gefühl: Wenn Widerstand/Gegendruck spürbar wird, isse fest. Dann noch'n büttn und jut![/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Gleich Einschalten war mir zu riskant.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Also Schrauben wieder auf und geguckt ob die WLP des Die auch schön in rechteckform am Alu pappt. [/FONT] 
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Ja! Gut.[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Das es wirklich verdammt eng zugeht sieht man auf dem nächsten Bild.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Jeweils weniger als 1mm Platz zwischen Mugen – BabyMugen – 5770  [/FONT] 
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Den einen RAM Kühler der VGA musste ich etwas beschnibbln! Standard sind eh keine drauf, sie wird es also verkraften. [/FONT] 
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif](BILD 5)[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Jetzt erst fiel mir auf, dass sich die Köpfe der Schrauben schön in die Leiterbahnen auf der Mainboardrückseite einkratzen könnten! Sah auch irgendwie so aus als hätten sie es bereits.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Nochmal Puls kurz rauf auf 180 und ganz fix Beilagscheibchen aus Pappe geschnipselt.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Wieder alles eingebaut.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Power on.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Läuft.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif][/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif](BILD 6)[/FONT]


 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Daten, Werte, Allgemeines:[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]
Kühlkörper neu: ~ 120 g[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Kühlkörper alt: ~ 55 g[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Lüfter: 40mm Quirl aus altem Pentium 3 Slot 1; max. 7500u/min[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Läuft bei mir durch Poti geregelt bei etwas mehr als 5V, weniger geht nicht.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Er ist hörbar, übertönt die restlichen Komponenten aber nicht störend.[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Temperatur neu: 45°C[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Temperatur alt: 58°C [/FONT] 
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif](jeweils im Idle und Raumtemp.: 25°C)[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Natürlich ist da Messungenauigkeit (Sensorausrichtung, etc.) dabei, jedoch gehe ich von weiteren 8 - 10°C aus, um die ich die Temperatur senken konnte.[/FONT]

Sketch Up Schemaskizzen 
BILD 7, 8, 9


 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Danke für eure Aufmerksamkeit![/FONT]


----------

